# Universal Remote and DVR R10 ?



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

I have four D* dvrs, two HD, and two SD 

3 of them use the universal remote, and I have an extra uni remote now..rc32rf. I tried to use it in my office here on the R10, as its confusing having a different remote here, when I am so used to where the buttons are on the uni.

It does not work with this dvr, is there something I can do to make it work? Seems universal must mean just that.  Any help would be appreciated.

It currently is using the old style, sort of figure 8 one with the thumbs up, thumbs down buttons etc.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a link to the manual for the 'rc32rf':

http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/RC32.pdf

Here's an excerpt from it:

3. Power on the DIRECTV Receiver.

4. Slide the MODE switch to the DIRECTV position.

5. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the
green light under the DIRECTV position flashes twice,
then release both keys.

6. Using the number keys, enter the 5-digit code. If
performed correctly, the green light under the
DIRECTV position flashes twice.

(for the R10 use '00001' or '00002')

7. Aim the remote at your DIRECTV Receiver and press
the PWR key once. The DIRECTV Receiver should
turnoff; if it does not, repeat steps 3 and 4, trying each
code for your brand until you find the correct code.

Hope I understood your question correctly and this helps...


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you for that info, I can use it when I want to have it work for mute, power and volume First though, what I was asking is how to make it work at all.

Nothing responds on it, guide, list and what not. 

that pdf totally confuses me, it seems they are talking about two different things, yet they are both the same, one is what you cited here, then the next steps appear to be the exact same thing. Dealing with the tv functions, volume etc. Maybe I am just dense, wouldn't be the first time! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

I did do the steps you outline , trying both codes, and lights flashed correctly etc, but nothing responds, tv funcitons or dvr functions? I"m confused..:lol:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Athlon646464 said:


> (for the R10 use '00001' or '00002')


No, the R10 doesn't use those codes, it uses the following tivo codes 01442, 01142.

There won't be any power commands mapped to the poweer keys on the RC32RF remote, just like the original tivo peanut. If your tivo is in standby, press MENU or GUIDE.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The instructions I provided were to get your DVR going.

May be a simple question, but how old are the batteries?

Another thing I would check - does the DVR work with one any of your other remotes?

If it does (and I'm not home and in front of a DVR), go to the remote section in your setup menu on the DVR and make sure it is not set for RF (just to test things). Be sure to go through the instructions to turn off RF.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Edmund said:


> No, the R10 doesn't use those codes, it uses the following tivo codes 01442, 01142.
> 
> There won't be any power commands mapped to the poweer keys on the RC32RF remote, just like the original tivo peanut. If your tivo is in standby, press MENU or GUIDE.


You may know better than me, however I took the codes from the manual I found online. Your codes would be the next thing I would try if I were the OP.


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

ahh ok, 01442 seems to have done the trick. Thanks to both of you for your expertise. Now guide, pause et al are working

Are you saying I cannot control volume, powere etc on my tv, which is a little toshiba 15incher, not sure the model, but won't bother trying to find, if its not possible. the tv is right next to my pc monitor anyway, in easy reach. Would be nice if I can do the tv functions, but couldn't with the peanut either. Or maybe I never tried!


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

actaully I am wrong, I forgot, with the peanut I can do mute and volume, just not power off, which I don't care about anyway. Possible to do both volume and mute with the universal? thanks again


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

Disregard, I got it from that PDF, all is fine now. Thanks to both of you.

Cheers


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> actaully I am wrong, I forgot, with the peanut I can do mute and volume, just not power off, which I don't care about anyway. Possible to do both volume and mute with the universal? thanks again


You can set that up in one of two ways - using on-screen prompts from the 'Remote' section under Menu/Settings/Setup.... (I may have the exact menu labels wrong here, as I am not home right now, but 'Remote' is in there somewhere.)

Or - from the manual:

1. Turn on the TV.
NOTE: Please read steps 2-5 completely before proceeding.
Highlight or write down the codes and component you wish to set up before moving on to step 2.

The codes I got from the manual for a Toshiba are:

10060, 10154, 10156,
10650, 10832, 10845,
11156, 11256, 11265,
11343, 11356, 11360,
11656, 11704

2. Locate the 5-digit code for your TV.

3. Slide the MODE switch to the TV position.

4. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys at the same
time until the green light under the TV position
flashes twice, then release both keys.

5. Using the number keys enter the 5-digit code for your
brand of TV. If performed correctly, the green light
under TV flashed twice.

6. Aim the remote at your TV and press the PWR key
once. Your TV should turn off. If it does not turn off,
repeat steps 3 and 4, trying each code for your brand
until you find the correct code.

7. Slide the MODE switch to the DIRECTV position. Press
TV POWER. Your TV should turn on.

Keep trying the different codes until you find the one that works.

Doing it from the screen if you can find it may be the simplest option for you.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HolmesCo said:


> Disregard, I got it from that PDF, all is fine now. Thanks to both of you.
> 
> Cheers


My pleasure! (I guess we posted at the same time!) :lol:


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> You may know better than me, however I took the codes from the manual I found online. Your codes would be the next thing I would try if I were the OP.


I think those codes you were quoted were for DirecTv models built and running DirecTv software.

The R10 runs Tivo software, which is why those codes don't work.


----------

